# important information regarding zoo's



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i know theres a lot of guys in this section that own zoanthides and felt it very important to let everyone know about this

up till now i have never worn gloves when doing things in my reef tank and out of laziness on occasion have even just settled with jsut drying my hands afterwards instead of giving them a thorough wash that will change from now on after reading the story below

this story was posted on reef central by kevin kramer here is the first part of the thread jsut to ensure everyone takes a look as well as the link http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.p...threadid=158663



> Zoanthids are they toxic? I have to say YES! Yesterday I was getting ready for the Ohio frag swap. I was working over a rubbermade tub and my dog was sitting next to me as she always did. I got up to get some more gumbands to close the bags and when I returned she had her head in the tub. I thought nothing about it. Dogs always stick their heads in things. 12:30
> 
> I went to the frag swap and was having a really good time. An I got a call on my cell phone. My wife called to tell me that the dog was sick. 2:00
> 
> ...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah, they are very toxic.
i honestly dont wear gloves if im just handling them/moving them
but for fraggin situations, i do wear latex gloves and goggles.


----------



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss ... Maybe i should stay away from Zoanthids i was planning on starting a new tank with lots of Zoanthids but maybe ill stick on my fishes.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They cant proove which species have them and which dont. I know only a rare few do have such toxins, and which species no one knows (Needle in a haystack). I would consider palythoa's to be more of a candidate of having such a deadly dose than zoanthids.
You should always wear gloves and protective eyeglasses when handling any coral.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

what i find amazing is that i have been researching this hobby for a while now and while i ahve heard zoos could be toxic to other corals i had no idea they could be that toxic to humans its my thought that if i didn't know about this and i read quite a lot imagine how many others have no clue

and if i read correctly they are all toxic its just a matter of the level of toxicity they contain


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

there SPS killer so i dont liek them


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

badmatt said:


> there SPS killer so i dont liek them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes they are, I have 40 or so colonys, and sps together, and i never skimp on carbon because it would be deadly for the sps.
00nothing it is alot of hype sorta like the y2k thing. Some people need attention.
Not saying this guy is, But its getting overblown.


----------

